# Indian Lake Ice Fishing challenge



## ice (Mar 17, 2008)

Indian Lake Ice Fishing Challenge Jan,28th 2012.Three age groups 10 & under,11-17yrs and 18 & up.Three species bluegill,crappie and Saugeye.See attached flyers and rules

I had to pull the rules and entry form,there was a mistake made on the entry fees for kids 17 & under.Cost for kids is $5,$5,& $10 and is not the same as the adults.I will re-post as soon as possible.Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

